# handyman attic bathroom addition..



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

homeowner had a bathroom added in the attic...installed a shower pan, toilet and a whirlpool.... no vents anywhere except for the studor above the shower...cut open the ceiling under the shower and found this mess. no p-trap and the san-tee on its side , had the back chopped off and he siliconed a coupling onto the end where the hub was:laughing:

the local "rooter rooter" ( redwood joke haha) told her to put her shampoo bottle over the drain to avoid the sewer flies from coming out and to keep the smell down.remodel is 8 months old..

a full day ripping the old out and got about half of it put back and vented..sheesh


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I cringed to know what's the rest of the new plumbing gonna be like..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like a Craig's List nightmare


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I cringed to know what's the rest of the new plumbing gonna be like..


one word, perfection sir :thumbup:


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow thats amazing..never seen that before what a feat of engineering..lol


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

it never leaked either...its amazing sometimes how long crap like that will hold up. im gonna snap some more pics tommorow. the waste and overflow is also just as amazingly rigged. stay tuned...


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> it never leaked either...its amazing sometimes how long crap like that will hold up. im gonna snap some more pics tommorow. the waste and overflow is also just as amazingly rigged. stay tuned...


Looking forward to being astonished again..:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why on God's green earth would anyone butcher a fitting and then silliy-cone a coupling on it?!....... That is incredible.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

well he tried to put a p-trap on it but i guess it wouldnt fit...the pipe was brought in too high..i found the hacked up p-trap thrown on top of the shower when i cut the sheetrock.lol the 90 was siliconed into the shower drain also to add injury to insult. what a pain to get all that caulk out of the pan


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

if its in the attic does that mean its on 2x4 trusses?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Unbelievable, homeowner gets no sympathy, anybody who would hire a person who does that kind of work is a fool.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Servers these homeowners right for not wanting to pull permits. I wish it would have flooded the downstairs. I wonder how much they paid to have the original work done.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> if its in the attic does that mean its on 2x4 trusses?


the trusses were 2x8 .it was a finished attic area and was designed to be a loft/ bedroom area.


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

looks like they just made it past the one year warranty..


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Just remind her when you hand over the bill of all the money she saved with Mr Handyman plumbing.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

got a few more pics
EDIT: had more pics, i keep getting " file upload failed" messages. for some reason this one will upload lol.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! And the slob that put it all in originally probably was paid well. I like the pressure tee on the waste line. Lets see some after pics when complete


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

this has been done for weeks. i just havnt been able to upload the pics for some reason.
btw that was a 2" pressure tee with 1.5 bushings in all three sides haha


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW! I bet they got price on that job. It scares me to think people pay for some of the hack jobs I see.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

It amazes me how often we all see this type of crap. Frankly it makes me sad that anyone would hoodwink a homeowner like this. I'm speculating that they did not show the homeowner and walk them through what had been done per code, with a license etc. etc.

This is the best scenario on why all professional plumbers on every entry to a home should relay to your prospective client is "I do home plumbing inspections!

In young plumber's case go through the entire home and inform client X of plumbing concerns that need to be made right.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

suzie said:


> It amazes me how often we all see this type of crap. Frankly it makes me sad that anyone would hoodwink a homeowner like this. I'm speculating that they did not show the homeowner and walk them through what had been done per code, with a license etc. etc.
> 
> This is the best scenario on why all professional plumbers on every entry to a home should relay to your prospective client is "I do home plumbing inspections!
> 
> In young plumber's case go through the entire home and inform client X of plumbing concerns that need to be made right.


Oh Suzie, Suzie,

why all the fuss? after all I see PLENTY of purple primer on that tub w/o.:lol:

psshh. you "licensed tradespeople". Such sticklers for rules.


----------

